# Recommendation needed. NX2, NX2-GT, or Fuse line



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

so im in the market for new bindings. i have been chating with someone from the company i will be purchasing from. im looking to get information from you all as well.

i like to get the life out of my bindings. im not into the resell or upgrade every year or 2. right now i have some really old Flow FR Pro S i think they are called. many many years old. 

i ride a lot of all mountain and enjoy some days in the park. i never go a trip without going in park for atleast 30-45mins. i am debating between the NX2, NX2-GT, or Fuse line.

the person i spoke with recommended the NX2. he said the NX2-GT was even stiffer and you have to know you like that already to purchase that model. i do not know what i like other than response and comfort. im not sure if the stiffer line would be better for me or not. what do you all recommend?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

if you spend some time in the park everytime you go out, I would think that fuse line would be better.
The Fuse has the N.A.S.T.Y system, while be a little more flexy, which should help with park riding.

All in all it is personal preference, but if it were me , fuse would be the go to


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

so its safe to say that more flexible (Fuse line) is for more freestyle type park riding and stiffer (NX2 line) is for more mountain riding?

by no means am i a bad ass or anything in the park. but im not scared to hit some of the medium jumps and rails.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

QuattroGinger said:


> ...i ride a lot of all mountain and enjoy some days in the park. i never go a trip without going in park for atleast 30-45mins. i am debating between the NX2, NX2-GT, or Fuse line...


NX2-GT might be too one-dimensional for your liking... too much free-ride, hard in the park.

NX2 if you like to ride reasonably fast and aggressive outside the park. They are reasonably stiff and responsive but flexible enough to take in the park.

Easy going freestyle dinking around even when you're outside the park? The Fuse line may be your thing.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

QuattroGinger said:


> so its safe to say that more flexible (Fuse line) is for more freestyle type park riding and stiffer (NX2 line) is for more mountain riding?
> 
> by no means am i a bad ass or anything in the park. but im not scared to hit some of the medium jumps and rails.


I think you have it right.

I have the nx2-at(fusion strap) and the nx2-se (hybrid strap).
they are great and responsive bindings. but are definitely on the stiffer side.
with aluminum base, and heelcup. the fuse bindings, have the nylon base.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

well im not really interested in the hybrid straps. i do like to go fast when not in the park. most my day is obviously not in park. based off what you guys are saying it seems like the guy was correct in recommending i do the NX2.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

davidj said:


> NX2-GT might be too one-dimensional for your liking... too much free-ride, hard in the park.
> 
> NX2 if you like to ride reasonably fast and aggressive outside the park. They are reasonably stiff and responsive but flexible enough to take in the park.
> 
> Easy going freestyle dinking around even when you're outside the park? The Fuse line may be your thing.


+1

Given the age of your current Flow's, you will find any of the newer models much stiffer than you are accustomed to.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

last question.....i think.

the site im going to get them off of have 2 different 2015 NX2's. same pic. but one is just labeled 2015 NX2 and one says 2015 NX2 Fusion. both pics are same with over the top strap (not hybrid). the fusion is the only over the top correct?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

for the fusion strap models, only difference between 2014 and 2015 model is color and price.
I had this conversation this summer with flow, as I wanted to try the non hybrid binding.
they confirmed that only difference is color , the rest of binding is same.

FWIW the Hybrid straps seem to me to be more responsive, at the expense of a little more tweaking once a day to dial them in.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks. the guy i spoke to recommened a Large size binding for my 11 boots, but i see posts on flows questions for the NX2 where they recommended a XL to someone in 11. im going to call them once they open today just to confirm so i dont get the wrong size. i know im in the gray area where it says i can use either.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

QuattroGinger said:


> thanks. the guy i spoke to recommened a Large size binding for my 11 boots, but i see posts on flows questions for the NX2 where they recommended a XL to someone in 11. im going to call them once they open today just to confirm so i dont get the wrong size. i know im in the gray area where it says i can use either.


Hi Bro,

This is sounding familiar 

I suggested the Large as your foot length is 26.3 (US 8.5). That will never center well in the XL bindings regardless of boot size. You must be able to center your foot within the boot within the binding.


STOKED!


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> This is sounding familiar
> 
> ...


haha hello Randy  that 8.5 is throwing me off. what is that number? because my boots are the same size as my shoes. 11. some shoes i wear are 10.5 but some are 11.

i did check out that site you sent me regarding sizes. i will have to redo my measurements. has to be me that is doing it wrong.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

QuattroGinger said:


> haha hello Randy  that 8.5 is throwing me off. what is that number? because my boots are the same size as my shoes. 11. some shoes i wear are 10.5 but some are 11.
> 
> i did check out that site you sent me regarding sizes. i will have to redo my measurements. has to be me that is doing it wrong.


 Stoked bro. In this instance your boot size will not be a factor. 11 in an overlap size in Flow. Snowboard Binding Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . 

The issue is that your foot length at 26.5 (even if you are off by a lot) will not center well in an XL binding.

The foundation is always foot size. That helps you get the correct boot size, board width, binding size, centering, etc. 

It seems like a minor issue but an error in foot size can easily throw the balance of a whole kit and begin a very frustrating correction process.

Please remove the insert from your boot liner, stand on it with your heel in the recess and snap a photo down at your foot. You are looking for 1 cm of overhang (.5 toeside, .5 heelside).


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Someone who wears a size 10.5-11 shoe will have a much larger foot than 26.5cm. Did he mention that somewhere else?

As for the overlap part - i got size L flows when i am a size 9 (strange, since i am medium in everything else). As shipped the bindings came with massive overhang on the rear. Had to shift the highback forward, and then move *one* of the wire mounts forward (this was 30 minutes of swearing and nearly stabbing myself with screwdrivers since the wire mounts are so stiff). Luckily i read on here somewhere that you dont need to shift both forward otherwise i might have given up halfway.

So if you go with the XLs i am guessing you will have the same fun.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I use my Fuse binding non-hybrid for all mountain(freeride mostly) and i love it! the response for me is really good and very comfortable. I now use my NX2-AT as my deep pow binding. Though i'm also thinking of switching them around just for curiosity sake :hairy:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> Someone who wears a size 10.5-11 shoe will have a much larger foot than 26.5cm. Did he mention that somewhere else?
> 
> As for the overlap part - i got size L flows when i am a size 9 (strange, since i am medium in everything else). As shipped the bindings came with massive overhang on the rear. Had to shift the highback forward, and then move *one* of the wire mounts forward (this was 30 minutes of swearing and nearly stabbing myself with screwdrivers since the wire mounts are so stiff). Luckily i read on here somewhere that you dont need to shift both forward otherwise i might have given up halfway.
> 
> So if you go with the XLs i am guessing you will have the same fun.


Hi Bro,

Yes, this rider had emailed us and we had him measure his foot (that is where the 26.3 foot measurement came from). That is our standard practice when a rider is an overlap size for a given model. We do that because what occurred here is very common. It is very typical for riders to be using boots that are 1, 2 and even 3 full sizes above their measured boot size. 

more on that at Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing.

As for your binding size being different for different brands, have a look at our other new site Snowboard Binding Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing. It is a quick reference that will show you your size in every brand.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

i ended up going with the large NX2. will be testing them next weekend. i hope they work out as good as everyone says


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Sad face right now. Order bindings paid for fast shipping received wrong size.

Randy did you guys get my message? I tried calling number on site but says voice mailbox full.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

rode my NX2's for first time this past weekend.......wow. feels like completely different setup. it was a night and day difference from my original flow's. going to take some adjustment to get use to. probably didnt help i bought new boots as well and they ended up being to small. toes were damaged by end of riding sat.


----------



## oli1988 (Jan 27, 2015)

so you went with the Large NX2 fusion... boot size 11?


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

oli1988 said:


> so you went with the Large NX2 fusion... boot size 11?


i did go Large NX2 fusion. i had a pair of XL and L at same time and the XL had to be maxed out at the toe to be snug at all, and was crazy wider than my boot up front. 

boots i went 10.5, found some ThirtyTwo Foces dual BOA for $120 on craigslist, brand new. bought them thinking a good heat mold with toe cap would open the toy box enough for me.......nope. my toes were in crazy pain half way through day. had to call it quits. even tried putting small cut in front of toe hitting in inner boot but didnt help. need 11's now lol.


----------



## Lollingsgrad (Jan 13, 2015)

QuattroGinger said:


> my toes were in crazy pain half way through day. had to call it quits. even tried putting small cut in front of toe hitting in inner boot but didnt help. need 11's now lol.


My Northwave Domains were uncomfortable in the toe box when I first got them even though they felt like they should be a good fit. They made my toes go cold and numb the first time I rode them. Since you can't return your boots, you can try what I did. Get some shoe stretchers good for your foot size (these are always a good purchase anyway, breaks in shoes so your feet don't have to), put them in and leave them in every day. Put the boots on in the evenings with some ski socks whenever convenient for as long as you can bear. This should accelerate the packing out to the point that when you get round to riding them it won't be too painful as your feet do the last bit.

A half-length footbed (i.e. heel and arch only) also helped me by giving my toes a smidge more room underneath and lifting my heel very slightly in the boot. I just used a cheap orthopedic insert for normal shoes off of Amazon. Also I kept the lower zone laces loose whilst I was riding at first and tightened it up more as it packed out.

Disclaimer though: my Northwaves were technically a good, snug fit and just needed a bit of breaking in for the toes. If your boots are just a bad fit then the way I broke in my boots may not work for you.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Lollingsgrad said:


> My Northwave Domains were uncomfortable in the toe box when I first got them even though they felt like they should be a good fit. They made my toes go cold and numb the first time I rode them. Since you can't return your boots, you can try what I did. Get some shoe stretchers good for your foot size (these are always a good purchase anyway, breaks in shoes so your feet don't have to), put them in and leave them in every day. Put the boots on in the evenings with some ski socks whenever convenient for as long as you can bear. This should accelerate the packing out to the point that when you get round to riding them it won't be too painful as your feet do the last bit.
> 
> A half-length footbed (i.e. heel and arch only) also helped me by giving my toes a smidge more room underneath and lifting my heel very slightly in the boot. I just used a cheap orthopedic insert for normal shoes off of Amazon. Also I kept the lower zone laces loose whilst I was riding at first and tightened it up more as it packed out.
> 
> Disclaimer though: my Northwaves were technically a good, snug fit and just needed a bit of breaking in for the toes. If your boots are just a bad fit then the way I broke in my boots may not work for you.


thanks for info. mine are not tight around heal or feel cramped. just my toes are a bit of a problem. and after cutting the front of inner boot i could deal with back foot or it just went so numb i couldnt notice, but my front was killing me. maybe ill try these while they sit on craigslist.

did you remove the boots inset or put yours on top of it?


----------



## Lollingsgrad (Jan 13, 2015)

QuattroGinger said:


> did you remove the boots inset or put yours on top of it?


Remove them; these aftermarket orthopedics should generally replace the existing insoles.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Lollingsgrad said:


> Remove them; these aftermarket orthopedics should generally replace the existing insoles.


ok thanks. thinking about trying these

Amazon.com: 3-Layer Air up Height Increase Elevator Shoes Insole Lift Kit - 6 cm (approximately 2.5 inches) Heels Inserts for Men and Women: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Lollingsgrad (Jan 13, 2015)

QuattroGinger said:


> ok thanks. thinking about trying these
> 
> Amazon.com: 3-Layer Air up Height Increase Elevator Shoes Insole Lift Kit - 6 cm (approximately 2.5 inches) Heels Inserts for Men and Women: Health & Personal Care


Whatever works for you, the things I use are like these Amazon.com: Envelop Orthotic Insoles 3/4 Length with Arch Supports, Metatarsal and Heel Cushion for Plantar Fasciitis Treatment (Medium): Health & Personal Care


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Lollingsgrad said:


> Whatever works for you, the things I use are like these Amazon.com: Envelop Orthotic Insoles 3/4 Length with Arch Supports, Metatarsal and Heel Cushion for Plantar Fasciitis Treatment (Medium): Health & Personal Care


haha i saw those too. what did you use for boot stretcher? seems the ones they have that stretch front to back on amazon have to catch on backside then a pole stick out backside which i dont have room to do.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

QuattroGinger said:


> ok thanks. thinking about trying these
> 
> Amazon.com: 3-Layer Air up Height Increase Elevator Shoes Insole Lift Kit - 6 cm (approximately 2.5 inches) Heels Inserts for Men and Women: Health & Personal Care


LMFAO - what? no. :facepalm3:


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

ShredLife said:


> LMFAO - what? no. :facepalm3:


they are 3 individual pieces. wouldnt use all 3.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Eliminate heel lift... by making sure your heel is permanently lifted! 

Sounds like perhaps you measured your foot size wrong when you sent it to WiredSport; or their measuring method doesnt work for all boots. I know i measured 26cm on my feet (should be size 8 according to the mondo rule), but my toes are in constant contact with the front of my size 9 Burtons (starting to suspect this is the cause of the pain in my big toe joint)


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

To the OP,what size is your foot actually? My foot size is 10.5 so i bought my 32 focus boa the same size. It took me 2 heat mold and a lot of riding to get it comfortable. My left big toe and its siblings were sore and a bit painful during the season of wearing it, but by closing it was getting better. Not sure how bad is yours but l think it will pack out enough by the end.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

just thought id pop in a update. the boots ended up not working out, i tried everything. ended up selling them this past week. now debating between 3 other boots. 

also............the NX2's are not made for east coast riding. atleast not PA,WV,MD areas. they are crazy stiff. i can feel everything in them. best way to describe is i feel like i am going wayyy faster than i actually am. or maybe just what i was expecting isn't possible after riding my original Flow's for so many years. 

i may grab a pair of the Fuse-GT's this season and see if i like.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ride pa and easy coast. Love my flows.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> Ride pa and easy coast. Love my flows.


i love my original FS Flows. im just adjusting to new technology maybe. those NX2's were just to stuff. i felt every single tiny flaw in the slow in them. i hate that. the guy at Flow told me thats how it would be with that particular model but i guess i just didnt understand. like i said, i am going pick up a pair of the Fuse-GT's and give them both a try. 

in no way do i plan on switching brands. i was hooked on first pair.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Just ordered the NX2-GT's and also ride the East Coast. VERY curious what these things are going to be like. Got a set of Flow FIVE bindings last year and fell in love with the quick entry. Wanted to upgrade to get the ACTIVE STRAP technology, and after reading different reviews, decided on the NX2-GT's. We shall see I guess... :chin:


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Le tItS now said:


> Just ordered the NX2-GT's and also ride the East Coast. VERY curious what these things are going to be like. Got a set of Flow FIVE bindings last year and fell in love with the quick entry. Wanted to upgrade to get the ACTIVE STRAP technology, and after reading different reviews, decided on the NX2-GT's. We shall see I guess... :chin:


haha nice. yeah curious to hear what you think. post back when you get a chance to test out.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Definitely will! If local slopes don't open up in Nov/early Dec, I have a trip up to Killington planned for 10Dec. Might bring my old bindings with me as well juuuuuust in case! LOL


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

I talked to flow today. I ended up ordering a pair of the regular fuses. He said for what I was looking for and riding east coast that aluminum back plate or bottom wasn't needed.


----------

